# Are essential oils safe to use



## tbkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

I use Young Living Essential Oils in my everyday life rather than prescriptions and over the counter medications. I know oils are safe to use on other pets but I have yet to find any information regarding hedgehogs. The only thing that I've ran across is that tea tree oil is toxic. Does anyone else know if essential oils are safe to use on hedgehogs? TIA


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry you haven't gotten a response yet....I would guess no one else is really sure, at least not enough to answer your question. I don't know much about essential oils & have not used them with other pets. The main concern I have is if they have a strong scent, that could bother hedgie quite a bit if you're using them on or around hedgie. I'm not sure if there'd be any other health risks though (except perhaps allergic reaction) or if there'd be a health benefit to using them instead. Personally I'd probably rather go with prescribed medications, but like I said, I haven't done any research on essential oils! My best advice would be to ask your vet and see if they know anything further and have any advice or suggestions. Good luck & if you do find out any information, feel free to share with the forum if you want! I don't think there's really been any discussion or information on essential oils on here before.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Just avoid the ones generally toxic if taken internally. And if you're aware of the scent notes, avoid using any oil with a top note scent as these can easily overwhelm and even faint small mammals.


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

The only essential oil I use is lavender. I have a few drops diluted in distilled water as a spray for my second-day hair. My hedgie hasn't reacted with the tiny amount I use from what I can tell. 
Sadly, I can't help with other oils.


----------



## welcomemoo (Jun 23, 2018)

The hedgehog wont be able to take strong essential oil or artificial scents. But the biggest thing is NO TEA TREE OIL!!
Very toxic to hedgehogs, I used to use it a ton but I had to completely eradicate it from my home when I got my first hog.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is from 2014, please don't post on old threads!


----------

